# tree 1, brute 0



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

did he see the tree? At least they were wearing helmets and everyone looks ok.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i do think they were trying to hit the tree.. to knock it down..


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats an alright idea riding by yourself, but never with a rider, not to mention 2 riders.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

three up is stupid......natural selection


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

what the hell where they thinking!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

what an idiot doing that with passengers.:thinking:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That was stupid!


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I think they were looking for more weight with three people. But with everyones attention on the tree gives me the impression that it was intentional

Something i would have done in high school on a bet except with a truck and a bigger tree.:rockn: :nono:

But good thing no one was hurt...well it looks like no one was hurt...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Videos like this are the reason Our beloved sport will be outlawed one day ......


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Stupid is, as stupid does - Forest Gump


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

good thing they were on a brute....any lesser machine and the tree would have snapped back and thrown them backwards....lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> good thing they were on a brute....any lesser machine and the tree would have snapped back and thrown them backwards....lol


:agreed: :haha:


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

idodits like this are the reason people frown upon our sport.. "i hate stupid people.. they need to wear signs that say "im stupid" that way we wont ask them anything. " -bill engvall.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

if they had to pay for it, they might not do that!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Shoot here's the first one...Dumb-Azzs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, enough of that...how about some down-home fun.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is the very reason some people do not deserve to ride atvs. I have to agree with above post about killing our sport because of people like that, if you are going to ride like that don't put it on YouTube!!!


----------

